# Wash/clay/Duragloss 105



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Shots after washing, claying, and applying Duragloss Total Performace Polish #105. I like this sealant for its ease of use. It goes on easily, and comes off easily. It's also very shiny, and very slick. The paint feels like plastic right now. Tomorrow I am topping off with a coat of Collinite 476s paste wax for a really nice shine. This combination takes a while to do, but the results are so worth it! 

Pictures:










Reflection:






















































Notes: I used Meguiar's Gold Class car wash using an ArmorAll microfiber wash mitt and the 2-bucket system of car washing with the soap in one bucket and the rinse water in another. The mitt went soap bucket, car, rinse bucket, soap bucket, car, rinse bucket, repeat until done. I dried using a synthetic chamois, and took a break for the paint to completely dry. Then a clay bar kit was used on the entire car save the roof and wheels. The Duragloss was applied using a 100% cotton applicator, and removed using another 100% cotton towel. I don't have a buffer, so everything was done by hand.


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking good brotha!! You definitely put alot into it and it definitely shows!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

FilipinoUSMarine said:


> Looking good brotha!! You definitely put alot into it and it definitely shows!


Thank you! As they say, you only get out what you put in! ccasion14:


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweeeet! Nice job.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think taking pictures of oneself in a mirror is so hard....:coolpics:
That is some serious shine!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Just finished mine this morning. Used Maguires Wash, and Maguires cleaner/Wax.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice! I like Meg's Cleaner Wax for a quick wax job.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

How long to do the claybar and polish?


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like i know what im doing next weekend!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

JNovak56 said:


> How long to do the claybar and polish?


It was about 4 hours from start to finish. I'm also a perfectionist. If you're not as perfectionistic on a black car that shows every single flaw, it'll go faster. 

If you want to have similar results without the Duragloss 105, wash, clay, then do NuFinish. It won't look quite as good. It is available at Wal-Mart, however.


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

I just bought a bottle of NuFinish. What method of application did you use? i.e. applicator pad, microfib towel? Also did you apply in a circular pattern? And how did you wipe it off? Im bout to do my car soon and i wanna get it right the first time!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I used a 100% cotton hand towel to apply, and another 100% cotton towel to remove. Application pattern was mainly circular. 

The biggest thing was the clay bar to remove contaminants from the paint. That took the longest, and left the paint as clean as possible. My application towel stayed clean the whole time due to claying the car. If you notice a gray/black film on your towel, that's the dirt the wash didn't remove that is coming up with the wax.


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

thx for the tips!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

*Now topped with Collinite 476s*

This is the Duragloss topped with Collinite 476s. It went on easily, and even removed easily! I was shocked by the last one, as Collinite 476 is not known for easy removal. 

As you can see, it's even shinier with the Collinite:










Trunk with microfiber used for dusting:









Down the passenger's side:


















Reflections:




























It was a lot of work, but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sciphi, 
That's some serious reflecions!!! Looks, great!!! The only heartbreak now is having to drive it, or at least it was for me. I also have a black Pontiac Grand Prix GT, and i swore i would never buy another black car, that's why i went w/ white eco. Nothings prettier that a black car, but nothings harder to keep clean either. - Dan


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes indeed. Although it'll clean right up to most of that shine easily.

This paint is so unforgiving of any little flaws. I love the color, but hate how it's so unforgiving of any little dirt or imperfections.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Very easy to get fine scratches on the black paint. I know first hand


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Over the winter I'm hoping that Santa drops off a Porter Cable along with a selection of pads and compounds. I'd much rather do this car by machine to keep the finish as unswirled as possible.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Had a black VW a LONG time ago, said I'd never have another black car. Two cars later, I had a black Dodge OMNI GLH, and said I'd never have another black car. After a red car, I got a black BMW 325, and swore I'd never get another black car. So after a succession of white,silver, light blue, I'm driving a Black Cruze LTZ. I've finally figured it out, I secretly like to detail my car, that's why I come back to black ones, they look so good when clean.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i just waxed using duragloss 105 and the results are very very good. better then any mothers product i have used so far.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^ Glad to hear your results were great! 

Mine's filthy now due to commuting, and will shine right back up again with a good rain/wash.


----------



## johnwillson0 (Mar 29, 2012)

*re:: Wash/clay/Duragloss 105*

Special Car Wash Toronto – Car Wash & Detailing: Introduces best Car Wash in GTA, Hand Car Wash, Auto detailing, Mobile Car Wash & Detailing services from professional car detailers in Toronto, Ontario. We cater for Cars, SUVs, Trucks and Vans.

Car Wash in Toronto


----------



## GraniteBlue (May 8, 2013)

I just used nufinish once a year polish on my 2012 Cruze for the first time. The guy at the store reccommended it. I kind of messed up though by applying to the whole car all at once instead of in sections which had me buffing the **** out of the over-dried product. Got it all off though and looks...ok..not much of a shine though. I was told it's good for new paint(6 months and older) and would seal it up and protect it..there was alot of asphalt tar or what not in specs along the doors and i applied some pressure to buff it off. After reading afterwards on the proper way of applying it, im hoping i didnt damage the paint...what do you guys think! paint is Granite Blue btw


----------

